# LIRR Kawasaki M9 EMUs



## Fan Railer (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## cpotisch (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow. I didn't know they even had any prototypes yet! Looking forward to riding them.


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 29, 2019)

Test train action @ Farmingdale today:


----------



## resmith466 (May 11, 2019)

Pretty for subway cars.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 11, 2019)

No, no, you guys are delusional, those are the new Metra Electric cars...


----------



## Acela150 (May 26, 2019)

resmith466 said:


> Pretty for subway cars.



I’ve always loved how people say the LIRR and MNRR run Subway cars. What a load of rubbish.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (May 27, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> I’ve always loved how people say the LIRR and MNRR run Subway cars. What a load of rubbish.



It's funny... Standard (non-Shinkansen) JR East cars (East Japan Railway Company) are, and have always been, similar to these. For example, this is a "Yamanote Line" train set.







The Yamanote Line is actually a "Beltway" circular route all around Tokyo that travels in both directions.

This, is the "Chuo" line.... A rapid express line that goes through Tokyo, to and from the suburbs to the east/west (particularly Nagoya).






Most of the standard, every day JR East "non-shinkansen" trains will look something like this. 

By the way, the latest version of the Shinkansen - the ALFA-X - released this past week... supposed to test at 400Kph and do standard service at 360Kph.


----------

